# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  آلان نظام الآوسمة للمبدعين .!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ..

اليوم نطلق نظام الاوسمة ..

للمبدعين ..

*تمعن .. أكثر ..*



هنا يظهر آخر وسام حصلت عليه .. في القائمة اليمنى ..

في آخر معلومات العضو .. فقط سوف يظهر اجدد وسام حصلت عليه...

*وضوح أكثر .. ودقة أكبر ..*



في الملف الشخصي ..

سوف يكون هناك .. مجموع الاوسمة وكافة الاوسمة التي حصلت عليها ..

*تنبية فوري ..*

رسالة خاصة فورية .. تبارك لك بالحصول على الوسام ..

وفي صورة الوسام .. ومعلوماته ..

*اوسمة المبدعين للمبدعين ..*

*من الآن سوف يحصل كل من يبدع في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..*

*على وسام الابداع في القسم الذي ابدع فيه ..*

دمتم في حفظ الباري

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،*

*والله حركآإت النظآإم  ،*

*وطريقة وضع الآوسمه الجديد روعه  ،*

*والتنبيه الفوري حركه حلوه إن يبآإرك للعضو  ،*

*تسلم خيي ع جهودك الروعه ،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ،*

*بآإرك الله فيك ،*

*لآخلا ولاعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياسلااااااااااااامــ حركااااات والله*

*الفــ  مبـــــروك للجميع الاعضاء*

*يسلــــموا خيي على هيك مجهود*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن...*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*شبكة الناصرة*

*مسآئك .. خير وً تميز وً إبداع ..~*

*يسلمووش ع النظآم الجديد*
*ماننحرم منك ولآمن جهودك*
*ولآمن أوسمتك بعد >> هـ‘ع*

*ربي يعطيك ألف صحة وعافيه*
*موفق لكل خير*
*كُن ع تميزك*


*كل الود والأحترآم ~*

----------


## آهات حنونه

السستم راح يكون أحلى بكثير كنت دائما اقول ليش مايحطونه كذا

جهود رائعه بحفظ الباري ورحم الله والديك

تمنياتي لكم بالمزيد من التقدم

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأأحـب ..]*
*تسسلم إأخوي شبكهـ ..~*
*ولآخلآ ولآعدمـ ..* 
*يـ ع ـطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..!*
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

نشاط ينطق باسم الابداع...


مجهود ضخم ..بوركتم عليه....

موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم ببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين

دمتم متميزين ...ودمنا كذلك معكم...

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ABU A7MED

بالتوفيق للجميع يارب 

يعطيك الف عافية أخوى 

تقبل خالص تحيتى وتقديرى ..~

----------


## صفآء الروح

*حركة جدا رائعة*
*الله يعطيك الف الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
*مجهود مبارك ان شاء الله*
*ربي يوفقك ويسعدك*
*لاخلا ولاعدم منك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عنيده

_حركتااااات حلوووه اخوي .._ 


_يعطيك العافيه .._ 


_مووفق لكل خير_

----------


## نبراس،،،

نظام راائع ومشجع لجمييع الاعضااء 
دائما شبكة النااصره في تمييز مستمر
 تحياتي لك اخي العزييز شبكه
دمت موفقا لكل خيير

----------


## حلاالكون

*شئ رهيب*
*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله 

عمل موفق

----------


## إبتسام السهم

جهد رائعــ ....

----------


## الباسمي

نظام رائع جدا
شبكة الناصرة الله يعطيش العافية
و الله لا يحرمش منا
ونشاط ينطق باسم الابداع
وبالتوفيق بالجميع
تحياتي 
الباسمي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم ...}
شيئ حلووو ...~
وحركات بعد ...]
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..

----------

